# APR Present a Free Stage 1 & 2 Update for the B8 S4/S5 3.0 TFSI!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR is pleased to announce version 3.0 Stage I and Stage II ECU Upgrades are now available for the B8 S4 and S5 3.0 TFSI platform. The latest updates offer a wide gamut of enhancements to our already stellar performance packages and come in the form of smoother operation, increase torque and increase horsepower across the entire power band! As much as an additional 29 horsepower and 29 ft-lbs of torque can be seen over version 2.3 as illustrated below.










APR’s ECU upgrades are one of the best horsepower-per-dollar modifications for the 3.0T engine. The APR Stage I ECU Upgrade is designed to work without requiring other changes to the vehicle’s hardware. With the ECU Upgrade alone, APR’s Calibration Experts measured higher peak figures of 375 ft-lbs of torque and 441 horsepower with 93 AKI octane fuel. Large gains were seen throughout the power band, including an additional 72 ft-lbs of torque and 98 horsepower. Even higher figures were achieved using race fuel. The increase in horsepower and torque directly translates to an exceptionally quicker vehicle.










*More Graphs*

Wheel | Crank | Gain over stock - APR Stage 1 91 Octane
Wheel | Crank | Gain over stock - APR Stage 1 93 Octane
Wheel | Crank | Gain over stock - APR Stage 1 100 Octane
Wheel | Crank | Gain over stock - APR Stage 1 104 Octane

For those demanding more torque, The APR Supercharger Pulley Upgrade is the answer. Spinning the supercharger faster increases airflow and allows for excellent gains over stage I alone. The gain in torque is felt immediately, but the results are present all the way to redline adding up to 82ft-lbs and 112 horsepower with 93 AKI octane fuel! Stage II Software is included as a free upgrade for APR Stage I customers with the purchase of an APR Supercharger Pulley Upgrade.










*More Graphs*

Wheel | Crank | Gain over stock - APR Stage 1 91 Octane
Wheel | Crank | Gain over stock - APR Stage 1 93 Octane
Wheel | Crank | Gain over stock - APR Stage 1 100 Octane
Wheel | Crank | Gain over stock - APR Stage 1 104 Octane

APR’s new B8 ECU Upgrades are now available at APR dealers world wide, with program switching and OBD-II port flashing. Please visit our product page for more details.


----------

